# A Few of my Kids



## JColt (Sep 10, 2010)

This is Brock. He's ornery and a pain with no manner's but I love him.











This is Dutchess. She loves every one and is very gentle and decent manner's - Unless she thinks your a threat!









​

More Down below!


----------



## JColt (Sep 10, 2010)

This is Kuhn. Doesn't take crap from no one. When he wants love he wants it now. If he doesn't then leave him alone










This is Wendy (Siamese) who's scared of about everything and Frisky who's huge and the most gentle lovable guy you would ever meet. Loves everyone.










And here's one of over 50 tarantula's I have. This ones just a juvenile. I have many over 6 inches and a couple closing in on 10!


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice pics..when I see a spider it promptly meets the bottom of my shoe :biggrin:


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Great looking boxer babies! Your male looks thick, how much does he weigh?


----------



## JColt (Sep 10, 2010)

Eurobox said:


> Great looking boxer babies! Your male looks thick, how much does he weigh?


He's about 80# Vet things he'll top out around 85# when he's done.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute family you've got there! I actually really like spiders a lot, but probably wouldn't own a tarantula! Do you breed them? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JColt (Sep 10, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> Very cute family you've got there! I actually really like spiders a lot, but probably wouldn't own a tarantula! Do you breed them? Thanks for sharing!


Yes I do but this year I took a break. I own mainly females and usually buy males for breeding then ship the males off to others before they die (if not killed during breeding) I decided this year to just take it easy but did have 1 successful breeding out of 3 that I tried. The year before I did 12 successful breeding's and wore myself out with my job and side computer work I do, lol.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, a 10" spider? Thats massive. How big can they get? I like spiders too, except I don't think I'm too keen on those brown recluses. What do you do if one gets sick? Do they go to the vet or anything as I would imagine you're really attached to them. What do you feed them? Do they ever bite? 
Sorry for all the questions, I wonder about the oddest things sometimes.
Good looking dogs and cats too!
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## JColt (Sep 10, 2010)

hehe. Some are very gentle and slow. Some move at warp speed and wont hesitate to bite. The majority eat crickets and roaches (forest roaches not pest roaches) and for fattening up meal worms but I use those sparingly. Tarantulas are pretty healthy. Some can live up to 30 yrs. They can die from a bad molt and if they fall from a high spot. For the most part if they are taken care of properly they are disease free. I put any tarantula that is having problems into ICU. A cage with white moist paper towel, warmer temps and wait it out. Largest spider on record is about 11 1/2 inches. My largest is probably 9 1/2 and is 19 yrs old. Every time they molt the get bigger. It has been 6 yrs since she last molted.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow! That is so cool....I would love to learn more about them.


----------

